# Aquarium Powerhead



## dealrocker (Jun 5, 2009)

My cousin has a 120 gallon Cichlids aquarium and he is looking to buy an aquarium powerhead. A large variety of powerheads are available in the market, so it becomes a bit daunting task to pick the best one. Last weekend he stopped at Petco and found some good ones. He would prefer to get the silent one with best quality. 
Want to know your recommendations and advice. 

Thanks..


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

Well I have found since with powerheads they are completely is submerged, they were never louder than the filter, so I don't think noise would be an issue... maybe I'm wrong though.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

It really depends in the intended purpose of the powerhead.
If it is simply to add circulation, the options are endless. but you need to decide if you want a stronger, more direct output, or something softer and more diffused. 

If you are using it to run a sponge filter, you will need one that has the right connectors. 

If you want strong circulation and a direct output. It are trying to eliminate deadspots. Or If you're looking to add water polishing on too of circulation, id go with something with. Quick filter attachment like the AquaClear PowerHeads. 

Generally I suggest AC powerheads with a quick filter attachment for most applications.
For reef tanks or if you just want a more diffused ow, look into koralia.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I haven't had any issues with any powerhead. Marineland, zoomed, whatever, they all work for me and are quiet when submerged. I just pick a decent brand with the flow-rate I want. Do choose a brand you can buy replacement suction cups and impellers for, so it will last a long time. 

There is, however, a difference in vibration. They can cause noise by shaking the plastic lid on the tank, for example. And all other things being equal, you'd want the one that uses the least amount of power for the flow. Extra energy will just heat up your tank. But neither vibration nor efficiency is easy to compare in the store.

The salt and plant people like koralia brand powerheads, but I don't know what makes them better.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

Some say build quality, though I find tht the plastic stick that holds the powerhead to the suction cup it pretty brittle and easy to break. Definitely a flaw in the design. 
The main thing is the diffused flow. the output isn't as direct and concentrated as the regular jet style powerheads. thus makes it good for plants and reefs. You can deliver water circulation to your plants and corals without blowing things around too much. 
However they're not ideal for clearing deadspots and suspending particles to help aid your filter. 

Also, koralia powerheads do not offer a venturi. So if you want or need to mke use of this function, its best to stick with a tridional powerhead.
the overflows for my sump use the powerhead venturi as an 'aqualifter'. This pulls excess air out of the overflow. So I for one need powerheads with this function.


----------

